# Suggest Decent Budget Cabinet + smps [under 2000 INR]



## sandynator (Mar 30, 2012)

Due to low resale value of my 4 & half yrs old rig I'm planning to keep it OR give it off to my cousins in Native Place.

Present cabinet is noise y & front panel is broken so please suggest me a decent cabinet + smps Combo under 2000 INR.

The components which will go into it are as follows
*Intel M/b D946 GZIS

Intel C2D E4300 CPU @ 1.8ghz

Ram 1 x 1GB DDR2 + 1 x 2GB DDR2

LG DVD  Writer [normal no sata]

HDD 1x 160 GB SATA + 1x 500GB SATA

Palit N Vidia 8400GS 512mb Gfx card [if I  get it repaired/replaced back from Service centre]*

thanks in advance


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2012)

You can get NZXT GAMMA around 2k, the CM Elite 310 for around 1.5k and the Elite 331 for around 2k.

Local PSUs will make much noise. So, you wont get rid of it until you get a good branded PSU. 
So, instead get a local sub 1k cabinet and the FSP SAGA-II 350W for 1.7k.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

Within 2k Decent cabinet + PSU is not possible. 

Stretch your budget to around 4k. So you can get a good 500W PSU for 2-2.2k range. 350W is underpowered imo for any additional load such as a better GPU later or OCable Proccy.

Get Elite 331 for now and buy PSU later if budget is crunched.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fsp saga II 350 w would be enough for his rig.. later when you upgrade for gpu(if) or OC(i highly doubt this), then go for a new smps.. so get a local cabby + fsp 350w for abt 2.3k like saswat said..


----------



## Minion (Mar 31, 2012)

buy a branded psu and local cabby as rahul suggest.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks guys....

Is there any decent genuine 250 - 300 watt PSU's ?? 
As per "*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp" 
the above mention  config including gfx card & 2Hdd's requires minimum 200watt & recommended 250watt.


I have plans of upgrading to *AMD Llano A6 3500 OR Trinity with higher end Motherboard with USB 3, DVD-D, HDMI out  & Optical audio/SPDIF Audio out* by sept/oct 2012 so if I go with 350 watt FSP PSU will it support the new config?


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 31, 2012)

i thought you were giving it off to your cousins.. if thats so, then give it along with a fsp saga II 350 w + local cabby.. if you plan on keeping it and upgrading it, then just for a little bit of future proofing i would suggest you to get CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 @ 2.5k 

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply 

no use of getting a cheap psu now and then investing again 5 months later...


----------

